# Help



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Hey Guys

I need some help please. I have just signed up to this site. I haven't starting vaping yet but will be soon. The problem is I don't know where to start. What brand to buy? which one is better? cheaper? easy to get hold of? I have been told that either twisp or Njoy? could you guys give me a bit of advise. It would be a big big help. I stay In Benoni so I do need a product that would be close to find? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Hi @Keshia. Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to join you on your vaping journey.

Read this thread for the best starter kit at the moment imo: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Availabe at VapeClub (think that is near you) at a great price: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/kanger-subox-kit

Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Awesome thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Awesome thanks so much


The pleasure is all mine. If you do decide to get the Subox Mini kit and from Vapeclub, just check they have an options box for a battery included for just R100 extra. Nowhere will you get that battery at that price - so do take that option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RudyMaart (1/9/15)

I am in Cape Town and I have seen a few tobacconists that retail Ecigs but nothing hard core with veterans behind the counter. The guys at the twisp stand were just hired but aren't very clued up. So where in Cape Town can I find a good retailer that has a lot of experience


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

RudyMaart said:


> I am in Cape Town and I have seen a few tobacconists that retail Ecigs but nothing hard core with veterans behind the counter. The guys at the twisp stand were just hired but aren't very clued up. So where in Cape Town can I find a good retailer that has a lot of experience


Any one of the VapeMob stores - https://www.vapemob.co.za/contact-us/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (1/9/15)

First and foremost...WELCOME!!! 

The vape journey is a long but VERY exciting one and there is much to learn before your questions can be answered.
But the community here is extremely friendly and awesome!

Not berating the brands but Twisp and Njoy are very simple starters when it comes to vaping.
If you are looking to quit analogues (Cigarettes) then either of these could serve you well.
However; If you are planning on switching over to vaping (and carrying on) then the best suggestion is to look into a decent electronic box mod.
(Meaning: a 20-30w device with a simple/versatile tank)

Each and every person has their own preference and style, so there is a list of questions you need answer before any really useful advice can be given. These questions being:
Are you a lung-hit or mouth-hit person? (Do you inhale into your mouth before lungs, or straight to lungs when inhaling)
Do you know/understand electronics and Ohmz Law? (The more technical and intricate devices/setups require some calculations)
What nicotine content do you use? (i.e. most cigarettes are 8-12mg = which will depend on what juice and nicotine content you'll need)
Do you want to be able to charge via a USB cable and/or charger?
Do you want to be able to vape while charging?
_*VERY NB:*_ What is your budget range? (As there is actually an awesome amount of toys/gear and each in their own price bracket)

These are just a few of the many questions that could and may still come from further replies,
but this will most definitely help in selecting and advising you a good starting setup 

Welcome to the forums and I wish you best of luck!!!! (If you are still on them stinky's (smokes))
P.S. Brace yourself for the awesome love and kindness of the community here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> First and foremost...WELCOME!!!
> 
> The vape journey is a long but VERY exciting one and there is much to learn before your questions can be answered.
> But the community here is extremely friendly and awesome!
> ...



Thanks so much for the awesome Welcome..... I know nothing about any devices and I have been googling for weeks. The forum has helped me more in ten minutes than the pc has.

Yes I am still on the smokes. I aim to stop on my birthday which is on the 15/09 where I get my first device for my bday prezzie.
I have been smoking about 10 a day for the last 15 years and its just getting to expensive and I feel its time to take the healthier route.

I am a lung hit as you would call it, I understand nothing of the electronics and Ohmz Law, I Smoke Dunhill menthol fine cut which are 7mg tar and 0.7 mg nic, I would love one that charges via usb and that Im able to smoke it while on charge. As for my budget range. Im looking at R1500.00 to start with?

I would also like a product that's easy to find if I need to get more liquids or parts for the device.
What are the extras Im looking at once I have bought the device?
How long to the coils and liquids last... I have so many questions. I don't just want to dive into something I don't know anything about before doing the right research. Nothing worse than wasting money if you know what I mean

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Thanks so much for the awesome Welcome..... I know nothing about any devices and I have been googling for weeks. The forum has helped me more in ten minutes than the pc has.
> 
> Yes I am still on the smokes. I aim to stop on my birthday which is on the 15/09 where I get my first device for my bday prezzie.
> I have been smoking about 10 a day for the last 15 years and its just getting to expensive and I feel its time to take the healthier route.
> ...


I think the Subox Mini kit will be perfect for you. Get a few extra coils (1.5 ohms to start with) here and one extra battery here for when you do not have time to charge on board. And for that extra battery you probably need a charger - here.

VapeClub also has a great selection of juices: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/e-liquids-all

There is a vape meet on 5 September. Attend if you can, will make your choices much easier: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> I think the Subox Mini kit will be perfect for you. Get a few extra coils (1.5 ohms to start with) here and one extra battery here for when you do not have time to charge on board. And for that extra battery you probably need a charger - here.
> 
> VapeClub also has a great selection of juices: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/e-liquids-all
> 
> There is a vape meet on 5 September. Attend if you can, will make your choices much easier: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/



Wow you guys have been amazing. Thank you so much!!! Would you know if these guys have an actual store I could visit or is everything online?


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Wow you guys have been amazing. Thank you so much!!! Would you know if these guys have an actual store I could visit or is everything online?


Last I heard there was talk about an actual store, but do not know. Am sure they would welcome a visit in any event. Here are their contact details: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/pages/about-us


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> Last I heard there was talk about an actual store, but do not know. Am sure they would welcome a visit in any event. Here are their contact details: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/pages/about-us


Thanks again you have no idea who much help you have been. you have put my mind at ease


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

I have just given them a call. Super friendly. They said Im more than welcome to come round and see the products, and they just around corner from me. Yay SUPER EXCITED!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/9/15)

Welcome to the forum @Keshia. Glad you got pointed in the right direction.
Vape Club can definitely sort you out with a good device at excellent pricing - they include their fantastic friendly service for free.
Don't forget to check out out the e-liquids (jooses) they stock, as they carry a great variety of them from various other suppliers. If you thought picking gear was a problem, this one could just turn out to be an even bigger one 

I wish I stayed around the corner from them...


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> Last I heard there was talk about an actual store, but do not know. Am sure they would welcome a visit in any event. Here are their contact details: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/pages/about-us



Silly question but may I ask how long have these guys been in business. I have a few friends where they have bought their vapers and find out a year or less down the line the product they have bought has been discontinued.


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Keshia. Glad you got pointed in the right direction.
> Vape Club can definitely sort you out with a good device at excellent pricing - they include their fantastic friendly service for free.
> Don't forget to check out out the e-liquids (jooses) they stock, as they carry a great variety of them from various other suppliers. If you thought picking gear was a problem, this one could just turn out to be an even bigger one
> 
> I wish I stayed around the corner from them...


thanks so much for the welcome. what flavours do you use? I thought this would be an easy decision but clearly not. haha. I was told because I smoke menthol I should stick to a minty flavour, would this be true?


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Silly question but may I ask how long have these guys been in business. I have a few friends where they have bought their vapers and find out a year or less down the line the product they have bought has been discontinued.


Around 2 years if I remember correctly. But, more importantly, the brand of the Subox Mini kit is Kangertech, which is one of the most established brands in the vaping world. You will find their products and spares in most reputable vape stores - online and brick and mortar.


----------



## Keshia (1/9/15)

Thank you all so much for the help. Much appreciated


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> thanks so much for the welcome. what flavours do you use? I thought this would be an easy decision but clearly not. haha. I was told because I smoke menthol I should stick to a minty flavour, would this be true?



Haha, tough question as everyone tends to have their own preferences. I was never a fan of menthol smokes, but always have a menthol juice or two in my arsenal, just to clean the palate. If you go for the Kanger Subox, which includes the Subtank Mini, some menthols might actually be a bit heavy initially, so remember to keep the power very low for them. SkyBlue Frostbite & Vape Elixir Qualactic Hypermint are 2 strong menthols, but I'm not sure if they stock both. A minty vs menthol might be a better choice initially.
Each of the juice ranges they stock have winners in them, and I have not yet gone through all of the flavors. I'm currently going through Mike's Mega Mixes (MMM) Rumn Rai, which is a Rum and Raisin, and quite enjoying that. Complex Chaos juices are all very nice and so is the NCV range. Voodoo juices are also quality, but I don't like their presentation that has no dripper in the bottle. There are soooo many to pick from.

I stay away from all single profile fruity flavors, as they tend to taste very 'perfumy' to me, yet other people rave about them.

There are just too many flavors to single out one or two  I started with an RY4 type (VK4) and Vape Elixir Awesomesauce, with a strong menthol for in-between. They finally got me off stinkies about a year ago.

I'm sure @VapeGrrl can also make some recommendations - she has tasted most of them.

Keep in mind that if you love it today, you might hate it in a month as your tastebuds change back to normal, so keep a few alternatives around or on the horizon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/9/15)

Hi @Keshia

Sorry for not seeing your post earlier. I remember you phoning and as I said you are more than welcome to pop in. It is always better to see the products and try them out before you buy them. I also have a very wide variety of flavours which most of them you can sample and then decide which ones you like. Look forward to meeting you and helping you get off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I need some help please. I have just signed up to this site. I haven't starting vaping yet but will be soon. The problem is I don't know where to start. What brand to buy? which one is better? cheaper? easy to get hold of? I have been told that either twisp or Njoy? could you guys give me a bit of advise. It would be a big big help. I stay In Benoni so I do need a product that would be close to find? Thanks in advance for the help.


@Keshia the members of this forum will help guide you to the best vape experience.Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Welcome to the forum @Keshia
Just so you know, VapeClub is a very reputable vendor and one of the long standing vendors on this forum. I have bought from them many times and their products are good. 

Just to re-iterate what @Andre said above, if you are able to, try come to the VapeMeet this Saturday in Sandton. There will be lots of gear and lots of vapers. And VapeClub will be there as well so you can meet them. The vape meets only take place every few months so this is a good time to make this one. I am sure you will have some fun and get to try out a lot of gear and juices. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keshia (2/9/15)

Thanks so much Guys. Unfortunately I cant make it this weekend as Im working .
I would have love to have come, I have so many questions and I don't know where to start.

Just a quick question, how long do the coils, Atomisers, Liquid, and batteries last with the Subox Mini kit?


----------



## shabbar (2/9/15)

Keshia said:


> Thanks so much Guys. Unfortunately I cant make it this weekend as Im working .
> I would have love to have come, I have so many questions and I don't know where to start.
> 
> Just a quick question, how long do the coils, Atomisers, Liquid, and batteries last with the Subox Mini kit?



your mileage may vary , 1 battery & tank of liquid lasts me 2 days (subtank mini 6mg) , a 30ml liquid lasts me a month or so (some people use 15ml's + a day) stock coils lasts me a month on average . hope that answers your questions

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

